# Disque dur externe compatible mac?



## ivan2008 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous , Je souhaite passer au monde du mac ( car win**** c dla **** ).
J'ai actuellement un disque dur externe wedigital box de samsung et je voudrais savoir si le DD externe serai compatible avec le mac  .... Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

Le disque, lui, oui, son contenu actuel, c'est une autre histoire : S'il est en FAT32, pas de problème, mais s'il est en NTFS, tu devra le reformater, soit en FAT32 (usage mixte Mac/PC, avec les limitations que ce format suppose), soit en HFS+ (Mac only).

Chance dans ton malheur, tu pourra en sauvegarder le contenu s'il est en NTFS, car si le Mac ne sait pas écrire sur ce format, il sait néanmoins le lire.


----------

